# شرح فيديو لبرنامج Tekla structures للمنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة - للمهندس مصطفى محمود



## mlo5ia (31 يوليو 2011)

انا كنت رفعت اول محاضرتين و كانت روابط كالتالي : 

http://www.mediafire.com/?kn6ek9wbwfw9wgg

http://www.mediafire.com/?rqqn8j995241yzq

باقي فيديوهات الشرح كاملة و روابط الفيديوهات بالترتيب كالتالي :

http://www.4shared.com/video/jNVgMmg_/03_Introduction3__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/u5mg0iLc/03_Introduction3__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/jOELJQCE/04_Creating_Grids__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/K35NisTx/04_Creating_Grids__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/hpoYrPWj/05_Creating_Views__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/fMCQQUoG/05_Creating_Views__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/1dqLyHTl/06_Workplanes.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/SKGFtrBk/07_Points_Toolbar__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/VvnUD5-m/07_Points_Toolbar__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/6Mi8Zzss/08_Concrete_Parts_Toolbar__Par.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/eE-ULU_E/08_Concrete_Parts_Toolbar__Par.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/aUyweMPw/08_Concrete_Parts_Toolbar__Par.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/XONYKVGU/09_Snap_Toolbar__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/S2QO0nUs/09_Snap_Toolbar__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/yncbUueb/10_Selecting_Toolbar.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/RVY1aTGf/11_View_Filter.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/OcZKJDCo/12_Selection_Filter.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/R9wKIxmU/13_Foundations_Layout__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/p4UmLA2E/13_Foundations_Layout__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/ud_x8yPe/13_Foundations_Layout__Part_3_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/yibv3UyJ/14_Columns_Layout.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/N5vXbX_f/15_Tie_beams_Layout.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/ZPGqnP3i/16_Detailing_Toolbar__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/da6I3pCZ/16_Detailing_Toolbar__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/dtHxmBPO/17_1st_Floor_Layout__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/y21cHm09/17_1st_Floor_Layout__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/RvuoUfhr/18_2nd_Floor_Layout__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/JsF-pjtj/18_2nd_Floor_Layout__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/dW930wII/19_Phases.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/VhYvs0j6/20_Inquire_Toolbar.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/kzA65-YJ/21_Numbering_Settings.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/gPhqeFOM/22_Creating_Reports.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/PyZHj78N/23_GA_Drawings_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/0TnN1o-I/24_GA_Drawings_2__Part_1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/a-qsfa52/24_GA_Drawings_2__Part_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/StT5k4c4/25_GA_Drawings_3.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/otkqQJiW/26_HintsTips-_01__Mini_Toolbar.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/GzwUvhWQ/26_HintsTips-_02__Corner_Chamf.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/RVjfsYfA/26_HintsTips-_03__Modify_Polyg.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/TF9Esnmk/26_HintsTips-_04__Copy_From_an.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/JbQm0ONc/26_HintsTips-_05__Inserting_2D.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/T-gYoab5/26_HintsTips-_06__Clip_Plane.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/m_QBxzBl/26_HintsTips-_07__Swap_Handles.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/VGR0NPrp/26_HintsTips-_08__Fly.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/VPFe5M1J/26_HintsTips-_09__BG_Color.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/0Cw_Xu0b/26_HintsTips-_10__White_Snapsh.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/5fsNfu-2/26_HintsTips-_11__Webviewer.html

كده يبقي الشرح كله كامل ، بعتذر عن الرفع علي الفورشير و ليس الميديا فاير لان ظروف النت تعبانه و فيه مشكلة عندي في الميديافاير الفيديو مش بيكمل رفع و بيبدأ من اول و جديد و حاولت اكتر من مره لكن فشلت ، و عشان ارفعهم بسرعه و اقل وقت ممكن لجأت لسيرفر الفورشير لانه بيدعم استكمال الابلود لو النت فصل :20:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 يوليو 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (1 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## mlo5ia (2 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> الف شكر


العفو يا فندم تحت امرك


----------



## مجدى سليمان (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء 
تقبل الله أعمالكم


----------



## moawia mohamed (2 أغسطس 2011)

ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع .....................1000 شكر


----------



## MAH_ENG_2010 (2 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## عيد حماد (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا" جزيلا


----------



## mlo5ia (3 أغسطس 2011)

مجدى سليمان قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء
> تقبل الله أعمالكم





moawia mohamed قال:


> ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع .....................1000 شكر





mah_eng_2010 قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس





عيد حماد قال:


> شكرا" جزيلا



عفوا 
تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الاعمال و كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## layth77 (6 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## mlo5ia (7 أغسطس 2011)

layth77 قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس


عفوا 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## engnieer_moh (16 أغسطس 2011)

اولا شكرا جزيلا بخصوص هذا الشرح الوافى
ثانيا يرجى اعادة رفع هذين الملفين فقد تم حذفهم
http://www.4shared.com/video/m_QBxzBl/26_HintsTips-_07__Swap_Handles.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/K35NisTx/04_Creating_Grids__Part_2_.html


----------



## التوأم (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

*المحاضرات مجمعة على رابط واحد ...
http://jumbofiles.com/p54i5qg52pkg (يدعم الاستكمال )
وممكن محاضرتين مش موجودين لأن الراوابط غير شغالة ...
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
واعتذر عن حجم المف الكبير ... وساحاول تقسيم الملف ...
*


----------



## mlo5ia (16 أغسطس 2011)

engnieer_moh قال:


> اولا شكرا جزيلا بخصوص هذا الشرح الوافى
> ثانيا يرجى اعادة رفع هذين الملفين فقد تم حذفهم
> http://www.4shared.com/video/m_qbxzbl/26_hintstips-_07__swap_handles.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/video/k35nistx/04_creating_grids__part_2_.html


عفوا الشكر لصاحب الشرح انا مجرد رفعت الملفات 
و سوف اعيد رفع الملفين المذكورين اليوم ان شاء الله لا اعرف لماذا تم حذفهم من الموقع




التوأم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة



جزانا و اياكم . . نورت الموضوع




المهندس الصامت قال:


> *المحاضرات مجمعة على رابط واحد ...
> http://jumbofiles.com/p54i5qg52pkg (يدعم الاستكمال )
> وممكن محاضرتين مش موجودين لأن الراوابط غير شغالة ...
> هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
> ...


اشكرك علي المجهود و ان شاء الله سأرفع اليوم الملفين الناقصين


----------



## mlo5ia (16 أغسطس 2011)

اتفضلوا الفيديوهات الناقصة 

http://www.4shared.com/video/K5gzEbKm/04_Creating_Grids__Part_2_.html 

http://www.4shared.com/video/cEmiAYVB/26_HintsTips-_07__Swap_Handles.html 

و لو فيه اي مشكلة اخري بلغوني​


----------



## Mostafa100 (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم باشمهندس مصطفى و المهندس الصامت , برجاء العلم بأن المحاضرة رقم 10 غير موجوده 
10_Selecting_Toolbar.html

مع وافر التحيه و الشكر 


أخوكم 
م - مصطفى محمود (تشابه أسماء )


----------



## mlo5ia (17 أغسطس 2011)

Mostafa100 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم باشمهندس مصطفى و المهندس الصامت , برجاء العلم بأن المحاضرة رقم 10 غير موجوده
> 10_Selecting_Toolbar.html
> 
> مع وافر التحيه و الشكر
> ...



 اتفضلوا ده الفيديو المشار اليه انه ناقص 

http://www.4shared.com/video/WFmxyfdl/10_Selecting_Toolbar.html

و انا مش عارف ليه بيتحذفوا من الموقع لوحدهم بس عامة انا معاكم لو حصل اي مشكلة تانية ​


----------



## Mostafa100 (19 أغسطس 2011)

أشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-خالد (28 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاء خليفة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيروعبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

mlo5ia قال:


> تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الاعمال و كل عام و انتم بخير​




شكرا جزيلا لكن أخى هذة النسخة لا تعمل على نظام 64 bit فأرجو لو وجد لديك نسخة منها


----------



## doha_4all (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم بارك له بما علمته انك انت العليم الحكيم


----------



## mlo5ia (18 سبتمبر 2011)

كيروعبده قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكن أخى هذة النسخة لا تعمل على نظام 64 bit فأرجو لو وجد لديك نسخة منها


هذا شرح فيديو ولا علاقة له بنوع نظام الويندوز لديك 
حاول مره اخري وان شاء الله سيعمل بنجاح


----------



## Waleed77 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot for that great e-learning course


----------



## Genral.Huncky (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
هل يوجد دروس اخرى تحوى على طريقة التسليح ؟؟؟


----------



## maged1910 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## م.عطا (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ألأف شكر ياهندسه وشيء كويس جدا أنك تتابع تعليقات الأعضاء والمشاكل اللي بيقابلوها ربنا يباركلك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mlo5ia (27 أكتوبر 2011)

genral.huncky قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> هل يوجد دروس اخرى تحوى على طريقة التسليح ؟؟؟


للاسف هذه الدروس فقط المتاحه لدي


----------



## mido345 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

mlo5ia قال:


> انا كنت رفعت اول محاضرتين و كانت روابط كالتالي :
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?kn6ek9wbwfw9wgg
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم اولا شكرا ليك وجزاك الله خيرا

ثانيا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/video/m_QBxzB...p_Handles.html
لايعمل ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## freemanghassan (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

تم التحميل بنجاح

وجاري مشاهدة الدروس ... هي سلسلة دروس رائعة 

ألف شكر


----------



## mlo5ia (8 نوفمبر 2011)

mido345 قال:


> ثانيا الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/video/m_QBxzB...p_Handles.html
> لايعمل ارجو اعادة الرفع



http://www.4shared.com/video/cEmiAYVB/26_HintsTips-_07__Swap_Handles.html

:20:


----------



## mido345 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mlo5ia قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/video/cemiayvb/26_hintstips-_07__swap_handles.html
> 
> :20:



السلام عليكم

شكرا ليك ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## zmry1965 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 مارس 2012)

ارجو الرفع او اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير سواء من صاحب الموضوع او من الاخوة الاعضاء الذين استطاعوا ان يحملوا الملفات كون الملفات او الروابط الحالية لا تعمل


----------



## mlo5ia (4 مارس 2012)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> ارجو الرفع او اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير سواء من صاحب الموضوع او من الاخوة الاعضاء الذين استطاعوا ان يحملوا الملفات كون الملفات او الروابط الحالية لا تعمل


اخي الكريم الروابط مازالت تعمل بنجاح


----------



## عبدالله زكريا (18 مارس 2012)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## م / خالد البنا (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zaineb azab (1 أبريل 2012)

الى المهندس/ مصطفى محمود .....يارب يوفقك دايما للخير وتحقق كل امانيك ونيتك الخالصه لله فى نشر علم ينتفع به ...........


----------



## zaineb azab (1 أبريل 2012)

الى المهندس /// مصطفى محمود جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م / خالد البنا (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 


قد رفعت على اليوتيوب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=323226&p=2641855#post2641855


----------



## السيدنصير (9 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (23 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على المحاضرات المفيدة واود ان اوضح بان بعض الروابط لا تعمل و بالتحديد المحاضرة العاشرة و المحاضرة 26الجزء السابع واود ان اشكر المهندس خالد البنا و سوف ابحث في الرابط الذي اعطاه عن المحاضرات المفقودة


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (11 يونيو 2012)

​جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

عمل جميل كنت في اتظاره بفارغ الصبر


----------



## محمد النواري (11 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## السلفي355 (19 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا بش مهندس على هذا المجهود الكبير لكن الحلقة العاشرة وموضوع handles ناقص مش موجود


----------



## jak88 (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرومحمودمحمد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس 
و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## almohandesw (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## mlo5ia (22 أكتوبر 2012)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على المحاضرات المفيدة واود ان اوضح بان بعض الروابط لا تعمل و بالتحديد المحاضرة العاشرة و المحاضرة 26الجزء السابع واود ان اشكر المهندس خالد البنا و سوف ابحث في الرابط الذي اعطاه عن المحاضرات المفقودة



الرابط ده فيه الكورس كامل 
4shared folder - TEKLA
تقدر تحمله منه الكورس كله او فيديو انت محتاجه


----------



## mlo5ia (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو من المشرفين ادراج رابط الكورس كامل في المشاركة الاولي للموضوع
هذا هو الرابط :
4shared folder - TEKLA


----------



## akram74 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## Sir-Mando (10 فبراير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً جدا جدا !


----------



## mostafaeid (25 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وذادكم علما


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 نوفمبر 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9D25F37A6DFFA4C5

http://u32362071.letitbit.net/download/43690.4f1b1bd7461a2e6b79e1350a8f22/Tekla_Video.zip.html


----------

